# 2007 3.5 Radio problems



## altimate3.5 (May 23, 2009)

Has anybody else had problems with their radio not working on a 2007 altima 3.5 regular radio? The power comes on and picks up radio stations but doesn't play through the speakers unless you make hard right turns. I'm guessing if it were a ground problem it wouldn't come on and recognize stereo stations! I have checked all clips on the back of the radio and they are attached and when I fiddle with them it does nothing. The radio only works when I make hard right turns and as soon as I straighten out it shuts off? Any suggestions?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I had an o6 with a simular complaint and strangly enough it was a bad speaker causeing a short in the whole system. So I would suggest checking the harness at the radio for each speaker to have a higher then normal resistance.


----------

